# Madeira Multifunctional Frame System?



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

Just saw this on You Tube and was wondering if anyone else had seen it or knows anything about it. Just a quiet commercial with no information.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90HGt6sHcik

Don't need to buy any new things.
Salty


----------



## graphicsonthefly (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Salty--

Madeira now has that on their site. You have to set up a logon account so you can get to the proper page on the website. Once you've logged on you'll see a "Badge Making" button near the top of the screen and the MFS system is found at the top of the page. It's $329 for the hoop and the E-Zee pre-frames are about $0.30 each in quantity.

A couple years ago on EBay I found an inexpensive window that fits my HoopTech system. It looks like a slightly larger HoopTech window that has a couple pins to align the E-Zee pre-frame. The 4" HoopTech window will hold the pre-frame but you loose about 1/2" of the working area. I took some pictures but don't have the privileges required to upload them. Send my your email and I can send them directly to you.

Dan
Graphics on the Fly


----------



## graphicsonthefly (Oct 6, 2014)

Here are pictures of the E-Zee pre-frames with the HoopTech windows.

Dan
Graphics on the Fly


----------



## sewwhat04 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dan
I was wondering if this system is still working for you? I have the Hoop Tech system also and I have an order for badges that need to be velcroed on and wondered if this would work?
Thank you for your help
Jill
Sew what embroidery


----------

